# Have you ever tried Hummus?



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2016)

Hummus is made of Garbanzo or cici beans mixed with various other ingredients depending on the kind of hummus.

Here is one of the recipes for hummus:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/232962...Type=recipe hub&referringPosition=carousel 01


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2016)

I have tried it, even made it on occasion. Somehow, I just can't warm to the texture of garbanzo beans.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2016)

It is something you definitely have to acquire a taste for Shalimar.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 8, 2016)

It's great in a Lebanese vegetarian kebab.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> It's great in a Lebanese vegetarian kebab.


I've never had it that way.  How do you put it in a kebab?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 8, 2016)

A round of Lebanese flat bread, spread with hummus then filled with BBQd capsicum, cauliflower, eggplant - and fresh salad - red onion slices, shredded lettuce, tomato - and finished with a creamy garlic sauce. The whole lot is rolled up tightly and you hold it with two hands and get stuck in. Divine.


----------



## Redd (Jun 8, 2016)

I use it all the time spread on the wraps as Warrigal does. Whatever is in the fridge goes on top and I always make a little extra chicken, pork or beef to have on hand. Easy peasy way to use up leftovers.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 8, 2016)

Dislike Hummus, love garbanzo beans, go figure


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 8, 2016)

Actually hummus over here is made from chick peas. Or is this just another name for garbanzo beans? I have never heard of them.

I just googled garbanzo beans and, yes, they are the same as chick peas.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 8, 2016)

Being vegetarian, I eat chick peas and hummus often, an excellent source of protein.  I use more olive oil and lemon juice than the OP's recipe as well as a small amount of garlic and tahini, which I think is a must for yummy hummus.  I blend it very very thoroughly with my hand blender for a smooth consistency then serve with toasted naan or pita and black olives.  Sometimes I blend in roasted eggplant into my hummus and it becomes baba ganoush, very tasty.

Garbanzo beans and chick peas are one and the same, I believe.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 8, 2016)

We eat it all the time. Good for either spreading or dipping.

Simple to make with a Magic Bullet or similar.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 8, 2016)

I love hummus..it's a great snack


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2016)

They are the same. True hummus is mixed with tahihi paste, it's not just ground up beans; fresh garlic, fresh lemon juice and good quality olive oil.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 8, 2016)

There isn't a function I go to where it isn't served, so, yes, I've had it.  It's not the first thing I think to purchase for myself any given day, but, I do like it and will have it again any time it's presented at a meal.  It's funny, because I was thinking of making it, mainly because they keep running this commercial every 15 minutes in my area.    The power of suggestion works sometimes, especially if you're hungry.


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 8, 2016)

I dont care for hummus and ive tried it several dif times. I do like Baba ganoush though. Now that is tasty.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> A round of Lebanese flat bread, spread with hummus then filled with BBQd capsicum, cauliflower, eggplant - and fresh salad - red onion slices, shredded lettuce, tomato - and finished with a creamy garlic sauce. The whole lot is rolled up tightly and you hold it with two hands and get stuck in. Divine.


Ooh that sounds good!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2016)

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/15006/...erringId=1281&referringContentType=recipe hub


----------

